# need new booth seats



## bonniebell (Mar 14, 2015)

We've only had our 2015 Canyon Cat 17 qbc for a couple of months. We are host at a State Park 20 miles from home so we've used it full time since we've had it. The booth seats are so uncomfortable we can't sit for longer than 10 min. at a time. We've tried paddings and pillows but nothing is working. Feels like sitting on the frame. Is there any place online we can get new seats that are comforable? What should we look for to get the best comfort. Thanks for your time and have a nice day.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 14, 2015)

Perhaps you could have something made from memory foam a bit thicker than what you have. Seems to add good support as a mattress perhaps it will do well as a seat cushion! Just thinking!

http://www.rvandvansurplus.com/rvcus...Vehicletype=RV

http://www.campermattress.com/cushion-calc.html

http://camperpartsandsupplies.com/rv-furniture/replacement-rv-dinette-cushions.html


----------



## Callahan3 (Mar 23, 2015)

I went to the local hobby store and got new fabric and thicker foam and just redone the seats my self on our camper


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2015)

Do you use the booth for eating?  If not take it out and install 2 good lounge chairs.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Clay L (Mar 25, 2015)

We took the fabric off and used it as a pattern to cut the Ultra Leather Plus that we used to recover our dinette seats and backs.
We bought some high quality high density foam and replaced the old stuff. Worked great and the seats were much more comfortable.
We had used the dinette every day for about 8 years and while the factory foam was a pretty decent quality it probably wasn't intended for full time use. Actually the fabric was still in good shape but we wanted to convert from fabric. We recovered all of the furniture including the captains chairs with Ultra Leather.


----------

